# Waze Acting Up



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Anyone lately having an issue with Waze getting stuck for a min then jumping a head of the map then back then a head.. this seems to go on until I actually shut the Waze down and then jump back onto Uber to restart the navigation. It could be an isolated issue with my newest version and my Alcatel Pop 7 tablet.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

I had a lot of problems with waze tonight. UBer app kept wanting to show it's map. I would hit navigate and waze screen would not come up but the voice promts were there. I liked to be able to review the upcoming turns and route in waze when stopped at a traffic light and the map in waze was much easier to read.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

It looked to me that if you choose Waze for navigation, the Uber app displays the Waze data instead of allowing Waze to run normally. It seems to do a superbly lousy job of this. I got the Waze voice over maps displayed in the Uber app. There was a lack of detail on the map. I am so used to Waze that seeing it displayed this was was a major distraction. I switched to Google maps and that worked as it always has. Uber need to stop trying to be a monolithic app.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Mine kept acting up this morning around 1-3 AM in the Pittsburgh area under heavy rain and clouds kept loosing GPS and going nuts. I don't think this was the issue with Waze itself but it became tough at times doing Uber I had to look a bit further out on my turns up a head until the situation cleared up.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Anyone lately having an issue with Waze getting stuck for a min then jumping a head of the map then back then a head.. this seems to go on until I actually shut the Waze down and then jump back onto Uber to restart the navigation. It could be an isolated issue with my newest version and my Alcatel Pop 7 tablet.


I had a lot of Waze problems Friday night. Kept spinning a circle trying to find a route. Very annoying. It was also telling me to turn the wrong way on one way streets and turn on nonexistent streets.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> I had a lot of Waze problems Friday night. Kept spinning a circle trying to find a route. Very annoying. It was also telling me to turn the wrong way on one way streets and turn on nonexistent streets.


Maybe an issue on the latest update then that is causing everyone some issues. I'll keep this updated as I use the app to Uber and see how it progresses for the better or the worst.


----------



## LongStrider (Nov 23, 2016)

Exit67 said:


> It looked to me that if you choose Waze for navigation, the Uber app displays the Waze data instead of allowing Waze to run normally. It seems to do a superbly lousy job of this. I got the Waze voice over maps displayed in the Uber app. There was a lack of detail on the map. I am so used to Waze that seeing it displayed this was was a major distraction. I switched to Google maps and that worked as it always has. Uber need to stop trying to be a monolithic app.


I've had the same issues on Friday and again today. Tried uninstalling and reloading both Uber and Waze. No change, the problem still exists. I've gone back to using Google Maps. What a PIA!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

The problem with Waze started 5/5/17, when the latest update was done.

My work around. Shut down the app, then go back to the driver's screen. Hit navigation and then Waze will operate properly, at least for that trip. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

My problem with waze yesterday and today (5/7 & 5/8) have been it would not start from Uber app. sometimes. Shutdown waze, restarted same problem. Uninstalled waze, reinstalled same problem.
I am now writing the address down, then opening google maps entering the address and I'm good to go.
I changed my default nav in uber from waze to google maps. Same problem. I tried the same solutions, but didn't help.

Wish we knew a good tech company that could fix these things - wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I had the same problem, unusable. Switched to Google Maps and it works fine. I like Waze for my own driving but GM seems a little quicker with Uber.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Wish we knew a good tech company that could fix these things - wink wink nudge nudge[/QUOTE]

Wish we had a direct contact for a tech to discuss these issues.


----------

